# Problem mit Microsoft Access



## brossi_lgs (30 Dezember 2005)

Mahlzeit,

wir haben ein Problem, welches wahrscheinlich ein Office Problem ist, jedoch hängt die Datenbank an einer Mitsubishi-SPS, daher bin ich mal hier gelandet.

Aus einer SPS werden Daten in eine Access Datenbank geschrieben. Wenn *ich *am PC angemeldet bin, dann funktioniert das auch. *Ich *kann auch die Datenbank öffnen. Meldet sich nun ein *anderer Benutzer *an, dann werden die Daten *nicht *in die Datenbank übertragen und der Benutzer kann die Datenbank auch nicht öffnen. Es erscheint die Fehlermeldung


> Microsot Access kann die Datenbank 'C:\.\.mdb' (habe mal abkekürzt) nicht finden. Stellen sie sicher, das sie den richtigen Pfasd angegeben haben.


Der Pfad ist der richtige, da ich die Datenbank aus dem Explorer heraus öffnen möchte. Woran kann es denn liegen, das nur ich als einzigster Benutzer (habe keine Admin-Rechte) in die Datenbank schreiben kann und die Datenbank öffnen kann? Die Datenbank ist lokal in einem Ordner auf C abgelegt und es gibt auch keine Freigaben oder Berechtigungen!


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Dezember 2005)

> (habe mal abkekürzt)



Das hättest Du besser nicht gemacht, mich würde der Pfad interessieren.

Vielleicht hast Du die Datenbank mit Deinen Rechten erstellt und der andere Benutzer, unter dem es nicht funktioniert, hat nicht genug Rechte?


----------



## JoeJo (13 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
versuch es mal im Accessforum, vielleicht kann Dir da einer helfen.

http://www.ms-office-forum.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=60

Gruss
Joe


----------

